# Puppy Teeth



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Yay Kipper is finally through his puppy teeth and has stopped chewing like a wood chuck!!!! I can't tell you how much my hands appreciate that this phaze is now over. For everyone still in it 6 mths seems to be when the potty clicks and the teething settles down. Now he will mouth my hand and look at me like "oops- didn't mean to do that".


----------



## ShelbysMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats inlovewithhav! I've got a few more months of wood chuck behavior yet! Lol


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So, I guess I've got a little over a month to go! He has new top teeth in the front and one tooth in the bottom front. I don't think he's lost any big ones yet. I will be glad when it's over and just hope my furniture is intact by then!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

lol the big ones are the ones I noticed, he just lost those this weekend, those sharp "fangs" of his hurt! He has become a completely different puppy over the last few weeks, I keep telling DH it's because he was at the day care/kennel while we were on vacation (couldn't find a pet friendly home at late notice) and my other dog Sadie told him- "We're here becuase you keep peeing in the house" or "We're here because you keep chewing/biting on mom"......


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

SO when did the chewing start? I noticed Roshi (who is now 1 wk shy of 4 months) is chewing A LOT. However, he hasn't lost any teeth yet? Is it starting? Or he is just chewy?
I think I need to get a new leash after... it's starting to rip!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Kipper started chewing at about 3 1/2 months, his favorite chew toys were my hand and arms, my fingers just fit perfectly in his little mouth at the gums where they hurt. I have been constantly replacing my hand/fingers/wrists with a chewy after yelling "ouch!!" and if he wouldn't stop he would go into time out with a chewy for a minute-just kept repeating this over and over and over and over and over.....lol. I can tell you that he will mouth at me now but is really not going crazy after my hands like he used to- unless he is tired then he still wants to soothe himself with my hand in his mouth occasionally. And yeah we are now on our second leash, it's amazing how quickly their little teeth can saw through that leash- it happened to us at the soccer fields while I was talking to another mom and not paying any attention to the baby


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

So I was right. Roshi is starting to teeth... again. Oh yes, I am a big chew toy for him too. "OUCH" doesn't work for me too. It has to be timeout in his crate or pen. I wonder how fast he'll go through his bully stick. His last puppy veal stick didn't last too long. At 6 months it will be close to over? Ok... let the countdown begin!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I am looking forward to the end of teething, too! He finally learned it was not acceptable to chew on hands, arms, and feet so we have little teeth marks on every piece of furniture and some baseboards instead! Can't wait for him to settle down!


----------



## deepmagic (Jun 30, 2011)

*QUESTION for you...*

Hi, 
I'm new here & have my first little Havanese (love at first sight!). 
Little Kaylo was born 3/2/11...he's just 2 days away from 4 mos. 
He hasn't lost any baby teeth yet. I've read incisors should be first
to come out & that the baby teeth may be dropping anywhere from 3-5 months. However, my vet said that if he didn't have his incisors out already
then he's younger than our paperwork shows...???
Does this sound right?


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

We didn't lose any teeth until well into 5 months and he was born 1-10. I think that was just a generalzation from the vet. I have a larger dog and she lost her teeth by 4-5mths AND was completely potty trained. Big dogs just develop faster IMHO. OK now for the most important part........... we need pictures of Kaylo hoto:


----------



## deepmagic (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks soooo much for sharing your experiences. The vet was making a big deal out of his being younger than we thot, and if the teeth didn't show in one week from our last appt, then we needed more parvo shots. But I have no reason to distrust the breeder/paperwork...
I have some misgivings about this vet....
sigh, hard stuff!
Very sweet you want to see Kaylor. Tried posting pick to my login...we'll see if it shows


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If you don't feel comfortable with your vet, I'd be shopping for a new one now, when there's nothing major going on. It's bad enough not to feel comfortable with their day-to-day advice, but if you (God forbid) have a crisis, you want to have some one that you really have confidence in.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

cant wait till the chewing phase is over. At 5 months, Im in the home stretch! I will need a new leash for her to. The bitter apple spray does not help.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

As far as I can tell, the front top and bottom were the first ones McGee lost and he was 4 1/2 mos. at the time. I guess it's the same as with our human babies - our son didn't cut his first tooth until he was nearly a year! We were really beginning to wonder!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm a bad puppy mommy. Despite brushing Brody's teeth every day I have no clue which teeth are adult and which are baby and I never see fallen out teeth anywhere. He's chewing up a storm again though. When he got his last shot, the vet said his teeth were coming in nicely, so I'm just trusting that.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

not alone on that one. I have not seen any puppy teeth fall out either.


----------



## deepmagic (Jun 30, 2011)

IT's so nice finding other puppy-minded folks! and HAVANESE owners, to boot! Wow, how fun 
So, I'm curious, I see some characteristics in our little Kaylo & I'm wondering whether these are common to the breed or unique to our fella. 
He's: 
sooooo happy to meet new people. All wiggles & wags.
same for new doggy-buddies...
loves to snuggle between my legs
rarely barks (read that this is common to the breed)
wants to please, loves unconditionally, wants to be loved, pet, enjoyed
we adopted him at exactly 10 weeks & by 12 weeks he knew---sit, down, puppy-in-a-box, jump thru the hoop, potty on paper, off.
loves long hair & small spaces
hates the Texas heat!!! We step outside and he takes two steps and turns to bolt for the door and AC...Also, hates baths & water....
Kaylo is our first puppy. We're having a blast teaching our baby from the beginning, unlike our Aussie, who came to us at one-year and already had so many bad habits :frusty:

I think I just got a picture to upload  
So, here's our sweet boy!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He looks just adorable from what I can see - you don't need to resize it quite that small!!!

How old is he and how much does he weigh now?


----------



## deepmagic (Jun 30, 2011)

*kaylo*

thanks. we sure luv him 
he'll be exactly 16 weeks on July 2nd & weighed 6 lbs (2 weeks ago). 
he's growing like crazy. We had puppy school this evening & the teacher can see growth just from one week to next. 
i'll try sending a picture little bigger!


----------

